# Dyed, stabilized, spalted maple



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2008)

I have received an email from the folks at Tortorelli's (Stabilized Wood of America).  This is the group I used for the buy in November/December.  They are offering a very substantial savings on a group buy if anyone can run one.  I am covered up with work for now and unable to take this on.  Post here if you have the time, ability and desire to run this.


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 27, 2008)

Lou,

I might be willing to give it a shot.  Let me know what they are offering and/or where I can see what they offer.  I've really enjoyed the dyed/stabalized BEB from them.

John


----------

